
US tariff revenues are way up, but China isn’t paying for them - howard941
https://qz.com/1614032/us-tariff-revenues-are-skyrocketing/
======
Thetawaves
I can only hope that this is benefiting domestic/!china suppliers by making
their products more competitive.

It can be rather frustrating when cheap (as in quality) crap enters the market
place and drives out better alternatives purely on price. I see it with tools
all the time, to the extent that you can't even purchase quality tools for
some things any more.

